# REITs and their taxation in Ireland



## RobFer (13 May 2021)

There has been a surge in coverage of REITs in the press in Ireland and policymakers continuously refer to generous tax conditions that they have since 2013 and argue that this gives them unfair leverage. However, REITs have been established for decades abroad. Is it the case that Irish REITS have unusually generous tax advantages? How does their status compare internationally?


----------



## Purple (14 May 2021)

Good info here but in essence they are a vehicle to avoid double taxation.
They must be Irish registered and they must distribute 85% of their income in dividends each year. The recipient of that dividend is then subject to income tax. They are, as you say, common internationally and Irish ones are structured in the standard way.


----------



## Gordon Gekko (14 May 2021)

The taxation of REITs makes sense.

They’re just an issue in the messed-up market that is Ireland with its chronic lack of supply.

But the likes of Sinn Fein/IRA are just playing to the gallery when they have a go at REITs. Ironically, the primary purpose of a REIT is to give “the little guy” exposure to real estate by being able to invest a few grand.


----------



## LosLobos (14 May 2021)

Many REITs have no interest in residential properties too. They buy large tracts of land to develop, as an example, data centres.

They were very useful in the aftermath of our crisis when we neeeded a floor to falling property prices - so legislation was passed allowing Irish REITs to be formed which made it more advantageous to invest in Irish declining property values, and to allow Irish property investors compete on a world-stage.  (US & other REIT style structures able to beat other purchasers in open international competiti
on/markets)


----------



## galway_blow_in (14 May 2021)

Gordon Gekko said:


> The taxation of REITs makes sense.
> 
> They’re just an issue in the messed-up market that is Ireland with its chronic lack of supply.
> 
> But the likes of Sinn Fein/IRA are just playing to the gallery when they have a go at REITs. Ironically, the primary purpose of a REIT is to give “the little guy” exposure to real estate by being able to invest a few grand.



in the minds of socialists , no such thing as a " little guy " investing a few quid , thats aspirational


----------



## RobFer (14 May 2021)

Gordon Gekko said:


> The taxation of REITs makes sense.
> 
> They’re just an issue in the messed-up market that is Ireland with its chronic lack of supply.
> 
> But the likes of Sinn Fein/IRA are just playing to the gallery when they have a go at REITs. Ironically, the primary purpose of a REIT is to give “the little guy” exposure to real estate by being able to invest a few grand.


Is it a planning issue? Do planners have the authority to control who buys them?


----------

